# pain after egg collection



## welly_59 (Mar 15, 2014)

hi all, excuse me please.... im a man posting on this forum which seems to be populated mostly by females(please dont attack!!) 

my wife has had her egg collection today and is in quite a lot of pain so im looking for other peoples experiences of it tbh.

my wife has had 2 ectopic pregnancies so we went ahead with ivf as the option which would be most likely to give us a child. She had 31 follicles but today they only collected 5 eggs, shes down about this as you can imagine even though ive tried my best to tell her it only takes 1!

shes been in bed since we got back with quite bad pain in her stomach, shes had a couple of co-codamol and is currently sleeping(thank god), what else can she do to her help through this period?

we are currently waiting for the clinic to call us back tomorrow morning with news on fertilization


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Welly

welcome! Don't worry, us ladies won't bite   

pain or discomfort is normal after egg collection, however if she is doubled up in pain and is having problems going for a wee then this needs to be treated as she could be at risk for OHSS, when you say she had 30 follicles but only had 5 eggs collected, did they give you a reason why they got 5? 30 follies would definitely be uncomfortable so maybe this is why she is not feeling too good.

Good luck for fertilization xx


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

I would say if she's managing to sleep on a couple of co-codamol it's probably 'normal' post egg collection pain. I was very sore after my first EC and not too bad after the second, it can vary but it's quite normal to be sore. A hot water bottle might ease things a bit for her, also help her to stay hydrated with water, fruit tea, whatever takes her fancy really.
On another note, it does only take one - we had only 1 egg fertilize and my son will be 3 in a few months. Good luck


----------



## welly_59 (Mar 15, 2014)

Artypants said:


> Hi Welly
> 
> welcome! Don't worry, us ladies won't bite
> 
> ...


we had an e2 test done last tuesday which came back at 32000! so they let her coast for 2 days and it came down to 15000, then another e2 a day later and it came back at 9000, she then had her trigger shot that evening. the only reason i can think of is that the majority of the eggs died/popped due to the coasting period between last gonal shot and the ovitrelle


----------



## welly_59 (Mar 15, 2014)

kandykane said:


> I would say if she's managing to sleep on a couple of co-codamol it's probably 'normal' post egg collection pain. I was very sore after my first EC and not too bad after the second, it can vary but it's quite normal to be sore. A hot water bottle might ease things a bit for her, also help her to stay hydrated with water, fruit tea, whatever takes her fancy really.
> On another note, it does only take one - we had only 1 egg fertilize and my son will be 3 in a few months. Good luck


ive just made her a hot water bottle and filled up a 2ltr bottle of water for her


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Just wanted to say how thoughtful I think you are being trying to find out info... I think sometimes I forgot that my oh might be worried.... 

Anyway - I felt really rubbish for about 48 hours after egg collection.
Fluids, rest and being comfortable are the most important things. 
It's great that she is sleeping so just keep an eye on her..... And don't let her do anything too strenuous for a couple of days.

Got my fingers crossed for your phone call tomorrow

L x


----------



## NickiCB (Nov 5, 2013)

You sound like a real sweet guy 😊 good on you for jumping in amongst all us hormonal women in support of your wife!

I was really uncomfortable for around 5 days after egg collection, hot water bottles and lots of tlc did the trick for me! 

Good luck to you and your wife for your phone call tomorrow!


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Welly,  you are a sweet husband.  Totally normal to be uncomfortable after EC, keep her hydrated and make sure she is passing the fluid.  If it gets serious, call the emergency line and check OHSS symptoms.  I think you are right when you say some of the follicles probably 'died off' during the coasting.  I got 23 eggs last time and had mild OHSS for about 5 days.  This time I'm on low dose but still have 19 follicles so still slightly at risk for OHSS.  I hope she is ok & good luck for your cycle!  Bean


----------



## welly_59 (Mar 15, 2014)

She's a lot better this morning, I can tell as the nagging is starting again  still sore but not in the pain she was in yesterday.

The clinic have just called back and said that 4 eggs have fertilised and looking good so far, they are using the eeva machine on them and all are showing as high quality so far.


----------

